# Mavericks : problème avec Google Chrome



## kaul128 (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,
quand j'utilise Chrome dans le moniteur d'activité il y a Google Chrome Helper (ne réponds pas).
D'après vous d'ou peut venir ce bug .Merci


----------



## olii-be (24 Octobre 2013)

kaul128 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> quand j'utilise Chrome dans le moniteur d'activité il y a Google Chrome Helper (ne réponds pas).
> D'après vous d'ou peut venir ce bug .Merci



Jai le même souci... il faudra attendre je pense une mise a jour de chrome... pas le choix!


----------



## conanjc (10 Octobre 2014)

Je suis sous Chrome Version 38.0.2125.101 ce "problème" perdure.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Octobre 2014)

on rappelle que google helper est un element actif...dans le COMPTE 
( on le voit dans le moniteur, listé avec le nom du compte, et pas en root)

donc  tester sur une autre session
si c'est pareil  google chrome a un probleme ( ou l'OS)

si sur session2 ca marche
nettoyer  dans la session à problème


----------



## conanjc (10 Octobre 2014)

Problème résolu. Tout simplement en réinstallant Google Chrome et en allant dans Paramètres, Afficher les paramètres avancés et Réinitialiser les paramètres tout en bas.


----------

